# Это холодно.



## LawrenceU (Jan 9, 2010)

So, much so that I'm beginning to remember languages I haven't studied in years. . . wierd.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 9, 2010)

μὴ γένοιτο !


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 9, 2010)

Stop speaking in tongues!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

¡Híjole!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 9, 2010)

Jeg kan stikke jer alle sammen i har ikke en chance!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

¡Hermanos, éste no es un sitio carismático!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey! No tongues manifestation without interpretation!  *walks around with a picket sign*


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 9, 2010)

Это очень холодно.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 9, 2010)

ну эта зима.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 9, 2010)

man you be yackin tall 'bout dis'n'dat yo 'n no registration be up in my cranium. FOO' SAY WUT?!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 10, 2010)

This is America. We Speak American. Adapt or get out.


----------



## buggy (Jan 10, 2010)

| 5|-|/-\|_|_ |/|0\/\/ 5|*3/-\|<.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 10, 2010)

Just to be clear, I was speaking in Ebonics.

LTL = 1337


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 12, 2010)

Zenas said:


> This is America. We Speak American. Adapt or get out.


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 12, 2010)

An Bhfuil Bearla/Gaeilge agat


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 12, 2010)

coramdeo said:


> An Bhfuil Bearla/Gaeilge agat


 
Irish?


----------



## Igor (Jan 14, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Это холодно.





tcalbrecht said:


> Это очень холодно.


Sorry, if you mean to say "It is cold" meaning the weather, then you don't put the word "это" in the beginning.



Whitefield said:


> ну эта зима.


"Ну, эт*о* зима!" = "Well, this is winter!"

Russian is an extremely difficult language to learn, and much more difficult to explain...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 14, 2010)

Igor, I tried studying it several years ago while in China. It was the grammar that did me in. Loved the Cyrillic, loved the sound of it, but the grammar was simply unfathomable to me.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 14, 2010)

It was only last night that I learned the origin of Cyrillic text. Fascinating.


----------



## Igor (Jan 14, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> Igor, I tried studying it several years ago while in China. It was the grammar that did me in. Loved the Cyrillic, loved the sound of it, but the grammar was simply unfathomable to me.


I wonder how people ever manage to learn it.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 14, 2010)

Igor said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Igor, I tried studying it several years ago while in China. It was the grammar that did me in. Loved the Cyrillic, loved the sound of it, but the grammar was simply unfathomable to me.
> ...


 
In my case it was 6 hours a day, 5 days a week, for 47 weeks (with about 3 hours of homework every night). But that was 37 years ago.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 14, 2010)

¡Aprendan español en lugar de ruso! No es tan difícil.

(Learn Spanish instead of Russian! It’s not as difficult.)


----------



## Igor (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitefield said:


> In my case it was 6 hours a day, 5 days a week, for 47 weeks (with about 3 hours of homework every night). But that was 37 years ago.


Wow. Quite a lot, I say. But why did you need Russian? It was a closed country then, did you plan to come here?


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 15, 2010)

Igor said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > In my case it was 6 hours a day, 5 days a week, for 47 weeks (with about 3 hours of homework every night). But that was 37 years ago.
> ...


 
I was trained by the U.S. Army as a Russian Linguist (Military Intelligence).


----------



## Igor (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitefield said:


> I was trained by the U.S. Army as a Russian Linguist (Military Intelligence).


Разведчик, стало быть? Интересно! А помните что-нибудь? Читать, например, можете?


----------



## Christoffer (Jan 15, 2010)

kva säir ni nu. he buri reck


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2010)

Igor said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Это холодно.
> ...


 

Thanks, Igor. Seriously. It has been years since I've studied Russian, more than 20. And, I was not terribly proficient, but I loved it. It just sort of popped into my head the other day when I pulled out my Ushanka to wear. It is first time I have worn it in 13 years. It never gets that cold here. Even as cold as it was and as thin as my blood has become, it was still to warm of a hat; but, I looked good! 

I'm considering studying Russian again so that I can go visit some friends of mine and gain much more from the trip and help them much more while there.


----------



## Igor (Jan 15, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Thanks, Igor. Seriously. It has been years since I've studied Russian, more than 20. And, I was not terribly proficient, but I loved it. It just sort of popped into my head the other day when I pulled out my Ushanka to wear. It is first time I have worn it in 13 years. It never gets that cold here. Even as cold as it was and as thin as my blood has become, it was still to warm of a hat; but, I looked good!


You know, very few Russians wear Ushankas now! . So if you see somebody with it, you can safely guess that it is a foreign guest!



> I'm considering studying Russian again so that I can go visit some friends of mine and gain much more from the trip and help them much more while there.


If you happen to come, I will be glad to meet with you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2010)

Igor said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Igor. Seriously. It has been years since I've studied Russian, more than 20. And, I was not terribly proficient, but I loved it. It just sort of popped into my head the other day when I pulled out my Ushanka to wear. It is first time I have worn it in 13 years. It never gets that cold here. Even as cold as it was and as thin as my blood has become, it was still to warm of a hat; but, I looked good!
> ...


 

Has it warmed up? Or, have fashions just changed? Or, just becoming more like the West.

If I go it will be next year, most likely. One family lives in Ulan Ulde, the other in Yakutsk.


----------



## Igor (Jan 15, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Has it warmed up? Or, have fashions just changed? Or, just becoming more like the West.


I think, the third one. May be the second. But not the first - it is VERY cold now.



> If I go it will be next year, most likely. One family lives in Ulan Ulde, the other in Yakutsk.


That's quite a long way from here - never traveled that far myself.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 15, 2010)

Igor said:


> Russian is an extremely difficult language to learn, and much more difficult to explain...


 
Well, I was only about a C student and that was more than 35 years ago.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 15, 2010)

Igor said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > I was trained by the U.S. Army as a Russian Linguist (Military Intelligence).
> ...


 
Yes, I still remember a lot. I have Pravda and Izvestia bookmarked on my browser and sometimes I go to them to see how much I have forgotten.  Do you have any interesting Russian links I should visit?


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 15, 2010)

Igor said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > I was trained by the U.S. Army as a Russian Linguist (Military Intelligence).
> ...



Wow, online translators are horrible. I put this into babelfish and got:



> Intelligence officer, it did begin to be? It is interesting! But you do remember anything? Read, for example, can?


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 15, 2010)

austinww said:


> Igor said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...


----------



## Igor (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitefield said:


> Yes, I still remember a lot. I have Pravda and Izvestia bookmarked on my browser and sometimes I go to them to see how much I have forgotten.  Do you have any interesting Russian links I should visit?


Oh, sure! What would be the most interesting for you? I simply don't know what to begin with!


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 15, 2010)

Igor said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I still remember a lot. I have Pravda and Izvestia bookmarked on my browser and sometimes I go to them to see how much I have forgotten.  Do you have any interesting Russian links I should visit?
> ...


 
Are there any Reformed pages in Russian?


----------



## Igor (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitefield said:


> Are there any Reformed pages in Russian?


Yes, there are some. Here you are:
Центр кальвинизма, also, the list of Presbyterian Churches with links to their web-pages, Реформатский взгляд.
And, of course, my personal blog , though it is more apologetic.
I will look for more.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Jan 16, 2010)

PresbyDane said:


> Jeg kan stikke jer alle sammen i har ikke en chance!


 
Jag förstår lite om dansk, men inte så mycke...Har ni i Denmark många reformerade kyrkan? Jag menar att Denmark är också luteriska, eller?

Herra siunatkoon teitä kaikkia! Lord bless you all!


----------



## KaphLamedh (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitefield said:


> Igor said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



I´ve never actually thought about it. I´m not sure that is there any reformed church in Russia. Orthodox church is so strong in there and they have caused some persecutions against protestant churches and true believers of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Igor (Jan 16, 2010)

KaphLamedh said:


> I´ve never actually thought about it. I´m not sure that is there any reformed church in Russia. Orthodox church is so strong in there and they have caused some persecutions against protestant churches and true believers of Jesus Christ.


Well, not any more. They may not like us, they may not assist us, but they don't persecute us either. Yes, there is kind of pressure (especially in the province), but no persecutions (and officially the Baptist Union and the Russian Orthodox Church have good relations - they send Christmas and Easter greetings to each other, sometimes have meetings, etc.). I have been a Christian for 18 years and never faced any problems because of my faith - neither at University, nor at work. On the contrary, some even believe that in a certain sense there is more freedom in Russia, than in the West: there is no "PC police" here, though so called human rights groups get out of their way to promote the "tolerance" agenda - here the influence of the Orthodox Church is beneficial: I don't think we will have a gay parade in Moscow in the near future. There are some Reformed Churches in Russia, mostly founded by Korean missionaries, but very few - not because of persecutions, but because of mentality: the Gospel of Jesus Christ have never taken deep roots in people's hearts here.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 16, 2010)

Igor said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any Reformed pages in Russian?
> ...


 
Thank you, Igor. I have bookmarked all 4 of those, especially your blog. There is no need for you find me more ... those will keep me busy for a long time.


----------

